
Lightweight, open-source, universal paper wallet generator - koraylinux
https://github.com/koraylinux/paper-wallet
======
limmeau
My daughter also generated paper wallets in kindergarten, approximately like
this:

[http://www.mathematische-
basteleien.de/portmonee.htm](http://www.mathematische-
basteleien.de/portmonee.htm)

~~~
koraylinux
is this a classic german approach to a turkish person? good for you.

------
boring_twenties
Monacoin and Bitcoin Gold, but no Monero. LOL

~~~
koraylinux
monero added :)

